# New guy, MN/WI



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey, welcome to the boards! I'm from MN too, where are you? I'm just kinda starting out too (I've rented a fair amount of times, only gone 4 times with my own stuff). Maybe I'll catch ya at a hill one day.
Here's what I suggest based off of The House's sizing chart: 158-159cm wide. Go to The House Snowboards Snowboard Boots Bindings Clothing they have pretty nice prices and a helpful staff. You should definately go to the retail store and see what you can find. They'll be able to direct you the right way in terms of board, boots, and bindings. But wait until a bit later when you get the really nice end-of-season deals. Still go there and poke around, though. Try to scout some stuff you like so when the good deals roll in you know what to get.


----------

